# Bedding - Shredded office paper?



## colin_ainso (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi guys, just a quick care question.

I know hedgehog bedding isn't an exact science, but I've heard a lot of people/sources say that shredded paper is a good bedding to use.

Does this extend to used office paper, i.e shredded documents?

The reason I ask is, my hedgie has a tendency to put loose bedding in his mouth, and if he eats it surely in the printer ink on the paper is bad for him?

Any thoughts?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No shredded office paper isn't good to use as bedding. The ink isn't safe, hedgie can get papercuts from it, its very dusty and is cold when wet. The "shredded paper" bedding people are talking about is made to be used as small animal bedding. Carefresh is one type of paper bedding.


----------

